# Mounting a squirrel, need help.



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

I just trapped a squirrel and I want to mount it myself. I am going to buy the kit from cabela's but I am not sure how to skin it. Its going to be mounted in the climbing position so im assuming that I cut down the belly but i'm not sure what to do with the head and feet. Any help would be great, I want to get him skinned pretty soon.
Thanks


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

go to taxidermy.net and click on the forum section. there will be so much information on what you should do your head will spin.


----------

